# Am I attractive?



## Moist Biologist (Jan 28, 2013)

http://tinypic.com/r/zuma95/6

Just wondering. I've never had a girlfriend, so IDK. 

Not particularly looking for a rating, a yes or no answer will suffice, unless there's something that you particularly feel is necessary to point out/improvements, etc.

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Seems like you're alright.

You have a long face though. Long faces are typically interpreted as having long personalities. They're sad, droopy, and deep thinkers which might make it difficult for you to hook up with someone since someone might think you lack confidence.


----------



## Moist Biologist (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheers.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Moist Biologist said:


> Not particularly looking for a rating, a yes or no answer will suffice, unless there's something that you particularly feel is necessary to point out/*improvements*, etc.
> 
> Thanks, guys!


Hahaha. Improvements? Yes. I have one. Your hair, no flame intended, it just seems to fit someone of a younger age. Grow it out, OR buzz it. (if you want, not /telling/ you to do anything.

How tall are you?

I'm a female, and something that I fancy in your face is your full lips. Are they always that color? Another thing that stands out is your eyebrows. Nice!

I wouldn't say you're the type of guy that I'd go for, but I'm pretty sure there are some girls that might just take a dive in your type.


----------



## disismyusername (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes. You are attractive :fall


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Daktoria said:


> Seems like you're alright.
> 
> You have a long face though. Long faces are typically interpreted as having long personalities. They're sad, droopy, and deep thinkers which might make it difficult for you to hook up with someone since someone might think you lack confidence.


I've never known anyone to say that.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Doesn't load for me


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

You look good..Nothing unattractive at all..But I'll agree with DappleGray with your hair.Buzz it nice and clean.Its kind of too... Duran Duran ish..Not an insult just think it would look better buzzed. Just my opinion maybe girls like that cut, I'm not really into mod.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Wut. I actually dig your appearance. Love the haircut, and you look like an approachable, nice guy. So yes, I think you look attractive.


----------



## lily92 (Jul 13, 2012)

yes.


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

You wouldn't be my type but in general as a girl i'd say yes, but not a super duper oh yes haha. aS someone else said, there will be girls who digs you. : ) 

just be natural 

i dont know but you can consult a good hairstylist about a good hairstyle for the shape of your face. for me, i think the hairstyle of a person can greatly affect how they appear among their peers.


----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)

I think you look nice 
And btw the hair's totes fine, imo.


----------

